# Anybody need butterflies?



## boring (Nov 3, 2018)

I don't know if that's how you spell that word, so were off to a flying start!
But seriously, I have over 100+ of these guys but I don't have anyone to share them to so if you need any just drop your ID and name 

UPDATE: I have 100 pink, 30-something yellow, and 20 each of the 2 new types
(If you need the new ones please return them as I need them too!)


----------



## chibibunnyx (Nov 3, 2018)

My acpc id is: 0747-1116-135
(*^^*)


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 3, 2018)

me! ^^ name is Becca, my ID is in my signature.


----------



## boring (Nov 4, 2018)

Sent a request to you both!


----------



## Derpykat (Nov 4, 2018)

hello! may I take a few please? my id is in my sidebar, and my mayor name is tia!


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

may i have some please? im running behind on these 

id: 8214 3979 941

my player name is bunny


----------



## boring (Nov 6, 2018)

Bunny from tiger said:


> may i have some please? im running behind on these
> 
> id: 8214 3979 941
> 
> my player name is bunny





Derpykat said:


> hello! may I take a few please? my id is in my sidebar, and my mayor name is tia!



adding you both now!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Derpykat said:


> hello! may I take a few please? my id is in my sidebar, and my mayor name is tia!



hey this is for pocket camp, i think you may have mistaken this thread for an acnl one?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 6, 2018)

I could definitely use some help with the second half butterflies.  My flowers aren't bloomed yet, but they will be soon.  ID is in my signature.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 6, 2018)

Lijan said:


> adding you both now!



added, i only need yellows and round 2 ones, i dont need any more pink


----------



## FlowerChild313 (Nov 8, 2018)

*I need the very last type, Yellow/Blue ones!*



Lijan said:


> I don't know if that's how you spell that word, so were off to a flying start!
> But seriously, I have over 100+ of these guys but I don't have anyone to share them to so if you need any just drop your ID and name
> 
> UPDATE: I have 100 pink, 30-something yellow, and 20 each of the 2 new types
> (If you need the new ones please return them as I need them too!)




Thank you so much! I'll return them to anyone I receive them from! 
Names Kimmy ID is 0695 4713 763


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2018)

I need yellow striped ones, so if someone have that I'd love it.

Also idk if anyone here is Eli but please stop sharing round 1 and purple striped I get em anyway


----------



## Sylvie74 (Nov 9, 2018)

Lijan said:


> I don't know if that's how you spell that word, so were off to a flying start!
> But seriously, I have over 100+ of these guys but I don't have anyone to share them to so if you need any just drop your ID and name
> 
> UPDATE: I have 100 pink, 30-something yellow, and 20 each of the 2 new types
> (If you need the new ones please return them as I need them too!)



I've only just started with Pocket Camp again yesterday (my phone died and had to wait to be able to renew my contract)  so I need quite a few of the pink/yellow ones (not to mention the newer ones)  my ID is 84127118474. I always share back!


----------



## Greninja (Nov 11, 2018)

Hey can anyone help me get 6 more yellow striped butterflies so I can complete the event?


----------

